# Another rant about bad driving



## ney001 (10 Nov 2009)

I am just wondering, why do people feel the need to put foot on the brake everytime they drive around a bend on a rural road.  I am just looking out the window dreading another drive home on the back roads as every evening I am stuck behind somebody who drives slowly enough to begin with but then presses the brake every single time they drive around even a small bend.  The same person usually brakes as well everytime another car comes towards them on the opposite side of the road.  I am wondering do people not realise that they are pressing the brake i.e they are hovering foot over the brake pedal not realising that even a slight touch causes brake lights to flash??.  For anyone reading this who thinks they are not pressing the brakes......... you feckin are so stop!


----------



## Caveat (10 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> I am just wondering, why do people feel the need to put foot on the brake everytime they drive around a bend on a rural road. I am just looking out the window dreading another drive home on the back roads as every evening I am stuck behind somebody who drives slowly enough to begin with but then presses the brake every single time they drive around even a small bend.


 
Can be frustrating sometimes but I usually give a bit of leeway here TBH.


> The same person usually brakes as well everytime another car comes towards them on the opposite side of the road. I am wondering do people not realise that they are pressing the brake i.e they are hovering foot over the brake pedal not realising that even a slight touch causes brake lights to flash??. For anyone reading this who thinks they are not pressing the brakes......... you feckin are so stop!


 
But as for that ^^ 

I can't even bring myself to comment on it...


----------



## ney001 (10 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Can be frustrating sometimes but I usually give a bit of leeway here TBH.



Not me! Dark evenings bring out the feckin demon in me! 
Particularly annoying when you are driving at 40kph to being with, any slower you'd find a parking meter beside your car!


----------



## RMCF (10 Nov 2009)

This is one of my real pet hates with drivers - I see it all the time.

I could maybe understand braking as you enter a corner, especially if you are driving too fast, but the folks who brake on straight roads as other cars approach really gets to me.

That and people who have no idea that their cars have indicators.


----------



## mathepac (10 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> ...  For anyone reading this who thinks they are not pressing the brakes......... you feckin are so stop!


Whoa, Jaysus, ease up there, shtall the ball for a minute. Show a bit of consideration.

The poor loodhers you're alluding to may be driving auhamahics (designed be young fellahs wud degrees in mahamahics) and may have no option but to tip the anchors when presented with imminent danger, for example your motoring veehickle approaching from the rear at a high rate of knots with undimmed head-lights and front fog-lights ablaze, three miles away in the next parish. Did you ever consider that?

Maybe they're participating in Mahey McGrath's new braking reaction-time improvement scheme sponsored by Guinness and The Sunday Times? The scheme is entitled "A Bird Never Concentrated Properly While Flying On One Wing So Gives Us Two More For The Road There Jamsey Like A Good Man Its Only Half Two In The Morning" and maybe your soirées on country roads are being used as variables in the experiment. Did that ever occur to you?

Naturally it's everyone else's fault. The driver in front for being in front, the road for bending, the driver approaching from the opposite direction for not being at home in front of the telly or in the pub consuming his Genuine Rural Irish Concentration Elixir (GRICE is a registered trade-mark of Mahie McGrath Enterprises, Inc "Das Rhight, Das GRICE"), the car manufacturer for putting brake lights at the back of the car for God's sake, and so on. "Me, me, me"  that's all ye think about, "poor fecken me".

Personally I don't use brakes and don't agree with them. I takes a lot of fuel to get my car up to 300 kph,  why waste all that effort by applying the brakes just because there's a bend in the road,  approaching traffic or a cavalcade of psycho-alco experimenters in my own lane? I mean to say like, c'mon.


----------



## BillK (10 Nov 2009)

There is,of course, a gear system even on automatics. On my old automatic Astra it has 1, 2, 3, Drive. It is therefore possible to slow down by two different methods:

1. Lift the foot gently from the accelerator. 
2. Move the lever from Drive through 3, 2, and 1 until the required braking effect is achieved.


----------



## ney001 (10 Nov 2009)

Mathepac.................... Wan o' de besht posts I've read in a long feckin time!


----------



## mathepac (10 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> ... Wan o' de besht posts I've read in a long feckin time! ...


Thanks but I suspect you don't get out much, apart from terrorising poor innocent locked locals on the roads at night. I'll tell Mahie McGrath, he'll soften your cough for you, you motorist you.


----------



## dave28 (10 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> presses the brake every single time they drive around even a small bend.


What is a "small bend"??


----------



## ney001 (11 Nov 2009)

dave28 said:


> What is a "small bend"??



I should probably say a slight curve i.e not a hairpin bend - thought it was kind of obvious what I meant but obviously not!


----------



## galleyslave (11 Nov 2009)

been there seen that most evenings on the way home. they're like nervous horses jumping at shadows. Ususally drive superminis or 20 year old toyotas. Another favoured tactic is driving even slower on wide stretches of road than on the narrower stretches (never exceeding 40mph in any case)


----------



## ney001 (11 Nov 2009)

I think the rate of bad drivers increases the minute the darker evenings & mornings come in!.  This morning for example, people driving at 40kmh on 100kph stretches with fog lights still blazing despite the fact that there is no longer any fog!.  Mathepac makes a good point that the cars might be automatics but not all of them can be automatics - I mean a lot of this is just plain ol bad driving.  You shouldn't need to jam on around each bend/curve you should be anticipating the bends/curves and adjusting speed to compensate.  

Slightly off topic but I was in a nearby town a few weeks ago in a bookstore.  next minute, heard crazying revving and a horn blowing.  I look out - this really old guy in an Octavia had driven into the back of a parked car, the tow hitch of the parked car went through his fibreglass bumper and his car had essentially raised itself up and got stuck on the tow hitch.  The old guy keeps beeping and eventually got out and walked to the window of the parked car to give out to the 'driver'.  Turns out the old guy thought he was in a line of traffic, didn't realise he had driven into a line of parked cars and better yet hadn't copped the fact that his car was now stuck to the car on front! .  I mean COME ON! - Very worrying to think that guys like this are out there driving around.  And to make it worse everybody in the shop was saying 'ah look the poor fella, ah god help him' blah blah blah, God help _him_??? I say god help the ordinary drivers out there going about their business before geriatric Mad Max ploughs into them! 

Todays rant is over


----------



## Hoagy (11 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> I think the rate of bad drivers increases the minute the darker evenings & mornings come in!. This morning for example, people driving at 40kmh on 100kph stretches with fog lights still blazing


 
I think they're afraid of the dark.

A lot of them speed up when they reach street lights, even though it's usually a 50K speed limit area.


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2009)

Ney - here's one for you: I was in a filter lane (in town) the other day indicating, a mere 10 metres from actually turning right, and suddenly a guy pulls in in front of me from the main part of the road. I slammed on and flashed him, he uses the road I was intending to enter to turn his car around, looks at me, gives me the finger and drives off.  

Now what would you have done? 

For a couple of seconds, I swear to you, I was on the verge of following him, hunting him down like the mongrel he was .. and ... and...


----------



## mathepac (11 Nov 2009)

At 7:00 this a.m. I came across an elderly-looking lady in a red Micra, head and fog-lights on full, left-indicator on, circling one of the new roundabouts near me, braking every time she came to an exit. Traffic was heavy and while I waited she did 3 full circuits. I had no way of intervening directly and called the local Guards to try and get help for her.

These "new yokes" as they're affectionately called locally, join the old roads with stretches of the new motorway / bypasses. In general they are lit and very well signposted, but because they operate in pairs or threes they can be counter-intuitive as you travel away from your ultimate destination to the next roundabout to get back on the correct road.

Thinking about it since this morning, for older drivers it must be a confusing country with new houses, new exits, new roads, "new yokes", more traffic and different rules to what they grew up with and learned to drive on. I know with sign-posts and street-lighting it should be just as easy to get around in the hours of darkness as it is in day-light but I've noticed these autumn evenings that my night-vision isn't  what it used to be. Night-time was my favourite time for driving, but that my have to change.

I wonder would any of these observations explain some of the behaviour ney001 sees on the journeys home?


----------



## woodbine (11 Nov 2009)

what drives me crazy is the (train) driver who you get stuck behind doing 50mph in a 60 zone. you enter a 40mph zone and this moron keeps doing 50mph. 

i suppose he/she thinks they're dead safe and have never had an accident, only ever seen them in their rear view mirrors.

Also, I don't know how others feel, but i don't particularly feel like moving out of the way for people breaking the speed limit either. if i'm doing the limit why can't they? Almost always, you meet up with them a little further on up the road anyway. 




and yes, i still think in miles per hour. milliphobe that i am.


----------



## ney001 (11 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Now what would you have done?



I would have turned into the self righteous brothers!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKfLyz0ip3o


----------



## liaconn (11 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Ney - here's one for you: I was in a filter lane (in town) the other day indicating, a mere 10 metres from actually turning right, and suddenly a guy pulls in in front of me from the main part of the road. I slammed on and flashed him, he uses the road I was intending to enter to turn his car around, looks at me, gives me the finger and drives off.
> 
> Now what would you have done?
> 
> For a couple of seconds, I swear to you, I was on the verge of following him, hunting him down like the mongrel he was .. and ... and...


 
After the first rush of blood to the head I just remind myself that some other unfortunates have to live with/work with/  live next door to the ignorant moron. I, on the other hand, will probably never encounter the lunatic again.


----------



## mathepac (11 Nov 2009)

woodbine said:


> ... Also, I don't know how others feel, but i don't particularly feel like moving out of the way for people breaking the speed limit either. if i'm doing the limit why can't they? ...


Oh God, please spare me, not another wannabe traffic cop / speed-limit enforcer on multi-lane carriageways and motorways.

Read "Using Lanes Properly" in the excellent "Rules of the Road" booklet published by the RSA or refer to their equally good web-site here 

Read this section before you venture out again and make sure you are compliant with the documented rules of the road. If you see suspected  speeders, report them to the Guards.


----------



## ney001 (11 Nov 2009)

woodbine said:


> what drives me crazy is the (train) driver who you get stuck behind doing 50mph in a 60 zone. you enter a 40mph zone and this moron keeps doing 50mph.



Thank god you're in the South East - I'd have to kill you! 

Are you also one of those that drives in the overtaking lane on the motorway at exactly the speed limit and won't let anybody by?? grrrrrrrrrrrrr my blood is boiling and I'm not even driving!


----------



## Pope John 11 (11 Nov 2009)

woodbine said:


> what drives me crazy is the (train) driver who you get stuck behind doing 50mph in a 60 zone. you enter a 40mph zone and this moron keeps doing 50mph.


 
Yes theres nothing more frustrating than been behind a train with the traindriver doing 40mph, especially on the Killarney to Dublin train route, impossible to pass the train, only after 3.5-4hrs you can do so, at that stage the train is pulling into Heuston Station!


----------



## woodbine (11 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Thank god you're in the South East - I'd have to kill you!
> 
> Are you also one of those that drives in the overtaking lane on the motorway at exactly the speed limit and won't let anybody by?? grrrrrrrrrrrrr my blood is boiling and I'm not even driving!


 

why would you have to kill me? do you think it's ok to break the speed limit? 

I absolutely refuse to pull over because someone else thinks i'm going too slow, when i'm doing the MAXIMUM legal limit. Why should i pull over to let someone else pass only to find myself stuck in the hard shoulder to facilitate someone who's breaking the law. I make no apologies for this.


for the record, i was referring to single carrieageways.


----------



## Mpsox (11 Nov 2009)

Scariest thing I've seen in recent years was an elderly gent coming against me driving the wrong way down the Cork-Dublin motorway outside Fermoy a few weeks back. He was tootling along, minding his own business and did not seem in the least bit worried. 

I've no doubt that for a lot of elderly drivers, all the new road layouts, speed and power of modern cars and volume of traffic can be confusing and scary. Remember as well that their reflexes may not be as quick as the younger generation, they may have had a scare or a crash as well which makes them more cautious. I know in my own case, ever since a lorry drove into the side of me on a 3 lane carraige way a couple of years back, I get a small bit paranoid if they loom up beside me.

As for braking at a car coming against you, sometimes you have to, eg, last night I had to jam on the brakes cause some muppet coming against me was over the white line and on his phone, nowhere for me to go so you instinctively reduce speed to reduce impact. Thankfully he realised where he was, otherwise I'd be in St Lukes in Kilkenny this morning

Having said all that, I'd love to know who the white van driver who drives between Carlow and Dublin every morning and drives at least 25km below the speed limit is, he has no idea how dangerous he is.


----------



## mathepac (11 Nov 2009)

woodbine said:


> ... for the record, i was referring to single carrieageways.


Apologies, but due to the fact that there is no legal obligation on any road-user to take to the hard-shoulder (other than for emergency vehicles with the "blues and twos" on) to facilitate an overtaker, your post confused me.


----------



## Booter (11 Nov 2009)

What about people who brake as they approach a static speed camera, regardless of the fact that they are already driving at less than the speed limit.

Arrghhh...


----------



## RMCF (11 Nov 2009)

There's a new thing sweeping the North West, and was wondering if it has started to creep in with you guys. Not only is it annoying but its downright dangerous and needs clamped down on.

Its the act of stopping on a main road to let traffic out of a slip road on your left/right, instead of making them just wait for a break in the traffic.

This happens all the time these days, as quite a few slip roads I know are terrible in terms of getting out of, as the main road which passes them have no traffic lights on and so the traffic rarely stops for any length of time.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> The same person usually brakes as well everytime another car comes towards them on the opposite side of the road.


 
It's probably this poor devil being berated by herself for not watching out for the cows ! "In the field Richard , in the field"


----------



## Complainer (11 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> I am just wondering, why do people feel the need to put foot on the brake everytime they drive around a bend on a rural road.  I am just looking out the window dreading another drive home on the back roads as every evening I am stuck behind somebody who drives slowly enough to begin with but then presses the brake every single time they drive around even a small bend.  The same person usually brakes as well everytime another car comes towards them on the opposite side of the road.  I am wondering do people not realise that they are pressing the brake i.e they are hovering foot over the brake pedal not realising that even a slight touch causes brake lights to flash??.  For anyone reading this who thinks they are not pressing the brakes......... you feckin are so stop!



Have you considered driving far enough back from the car in front so that their brake lights do not cause you any pain?


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> I am just wondering, why do people feel the need to put foot on the brake everytime they drive around a bend on a rural road. I am just looking out the window dreading another drive home on the back roads as every evening I am stuck behind somebody who drives slowly enough to begin with but then presses the brake every single time they drive around even a small bend. The same person usually brakes as well everytime another car comes towards them on the opposite side of the road. I am wondering do people not realise that they are pressing the brake i.e they are hovering foot over the brake pedal not realising that even a slight touch causes brake lights to flash??. For anyone reading this who thinks they are not pressing the brakes......... you feckin are so stop!


 

I must admit I find this odd too. Like many others I was taught to adjust speed coming into a bend then power round the bend, i.e. do not coast or brake round. Thereby ensuring effective control of the vehicle. On narrow twisty roads in particular I would, where necessary,  change down gear then throttle slightly into the bend. Fair enoguh on unfamiliar roads one might hit a bend not realising how tight a curve it is and need to brake unexpectedly, but then again one should always maintain speed appropriate to the road and conditions. I find the same in stopping at traffic lights. One sees lights changing to red in the distance, the number of people who race up to them then brake hard at the last minute instead of changing through the gears, using them to decelerate and a light touch of brake at the end.


----------



## Abbica (12 Nov 2009)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the nob ends who drive with their heads on, I don't know how many times I have nearly crashed, especially the land rovers, god their heads just blaze into your eyes. Or the other type of nob ends who dim their lights when they are two feet in front of you, oh, thanks a mil, now I have to adjust my eyes to the dark, back to full heads, ahhhhhh. Especially with the wet roads lately. 

As for the slow drivers, ugh, they make me soooo angry, they cause more accidents than anybody else, they encourage people to overtake on dangerous roads.  they should be just given a bicycle with stabilisers, safe that goes at the desired speed, preferably off road, leave the driving to people who can!


----------



## callybags (12 Nov 2009)

Waithing to turn right in the middle of the junction at standard traffic lights this morning (no filter light)
with a line of traffic coming through against me.
When the lights turned amber, then red I moved to turn.( cars still coming through on amber)
Another car came through the red as I started to turn. In one manoever he managed to
a) carry on speaking on his mobile
b) swerve to avoid hitting me and
c) give me the two finger salute as he passed.

What a guy!


----------



## ney001 (12 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> Have you considered driving far enough back from the car in front so that their brake lights do not cause you any pain?



Yes indeed I have but it would force me to drive at approximately 30-40kmph on a 80kmph stretch and quite frankly I would find that dangerous and also I do like to get home before breakfast the next day!  Also, it's not that I am driving right behind them;  on dark wet evenings you can be quite a bit back from the car and see the brake lights flashing which in turn causes everybody else in the line of traffic to brake!


----------



## Sol28 (12 Nov 2009)

I could have screamed at some idiot last night. 

With all the floods on the roads most people were driving sensibly. Anyway, I was passing a puddle in the oppoiste lane when a small van sped through it (it looked deep and blocked one whole side of the road for about 50 metres). Apart from the risk of loss of control and crashing into me - he threw up a wall of water onto my windscreen that I was temporarily blinded for a few seconds - couldnt see anything. 

I also think it was a car repair company van. Idiot!


----------



## Complainer (12 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Yes indeed I have but it would force me to drive at approximately 30-40kmph on a 80kmph stretch


Nonsense - your distance from the car in front has nothing to do with your speed.


----------



## ney001 (12 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> Nonsense - your distance from the car in front has nothing to do with your speed.



Okay so if a car is driving at 50kmph roughly and is continuously braking on bends - what speed would you recommend that i do so as to keep a good distance from the car on front?


----------



## Vanilla (12 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Okay so if a car is driving at 50kmph roughly and is continuously braking on bends - what speed would you recommend that i do so as to keep a good distance from the car on front?


 
At 50kmph roughly? Or do you think cruise control is mandatory?

Driving home the other evening at the speed limit ( I usually hover just above it) and someone was driving right up behind me, far too close. Came around a bend and one of those lorries with 5 million spotlights above the cab and below had them all on fulls. Temporarily blinded I had to brake gently, guy behind nearly bashed into me and practically stood on the horn. Obviously not his fault for driving too close, then.

Ps, wasn't you by any chance?


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Nov 2009)

Thoughts on this anyone. If another car drives behind you on a road with limit of 80km or above at a distance you consider to be too close for safety , would you gently tap the brakes to get them to back off a bit or not? By close I mean say, so close that you either cannot see their numberplate or looks to be a distance at which they could not reasonably avoid hitting you if you had to stop suddenly.


----------



## ney001 (12 Nov 2009)

Vanilla said:


> At 50kmph roughly? Or do you think cruise control is mandatory?
> 
> 
> Ps, wasn't you by any chance?



Ha ha, definitely not me!.  My problems really refer to this one particular stretch of road that I have to drive on the way home.  There is basically one place where you can overtake, other then that you are stuck behind the car on front.  Now, this stretch is 80kmph and when you have someone driving at 40kmph (very regular occurrence) it then forces you to drive at a lower speed again in order to keep enough of a distance.  Now, that I can do, my problem is when that same person despite the fact that they are going slowly anyway still feels the need to brake on slight bends and also when cars are coming towards them.  - This causes you to slow down even further.  The point is, that a good in control driver would not need to brake that often and should not need to brake around every bend and I should not have to drive at 30-35 kmph on an 80kmph stretch of road - very frustrating.


----------



## galleyslave (12 Nov 2009)

I'm in full agreement ney001. Its incredibly frustrating. Tractors and Trucks on narrow roads I can deal with. slowcoaches with brake fetishes are just frustrating and a potential hazard


----------



## csirl (12 Nov 2009)

My pet hate is people who think they have the right of way just because they turn on their indicators (usually after they've started to change lanes anyway). One nearly hit me yesterday - was in the wrong lane for where he wanted to go and just moved in on front of me without waiting for enough space to appear between me and the car ahead. Would have hit him if I didnt slam on the breaks. Then the flash their hazard lights - another pet hate of mine.


----------



## galleyslave (12 Nov 2009)

yup... thats a frustrator alright, as if, by flashing the hazards in fake apology, its acceptable behaviour. 

Or the ones that exit from a side road without due attention to the stream of oncoming traffic and force you to hit the brakes... like the git on the macroom road this morning...


----------



## truthseeker (12 Nov 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Thoughts on this anyone. If another car drives behind you on a road with limit of 80km or above at a distance you consider to be too close for safety , would you gently tap the brakes to get them to back off a bit or not? By close I mean say, so close that you either cannot see their numberplate or looks to be a distance at which they could not reasonably avoid hitting you if you had to stop suddenly.


 
I never tap the brakes. I put the hazards on - indicating to the car behind me that something is wrong. Whats wrong is that the idiot behind is too close - it usually makes them pull back a bit though because they dont know what is going on.

My own current pet hate (Im cycling to work these days), is people who ignore red lights on pedestrian crossings and just zoom away through. I have 2 of those crossings where you get a little green man and a little green cyclist on my route home and on one of them Ive been almost squashed a number of times because as Im pedaling across under the watchful eye of the little green cyclist, the car approaching has failed to notice the lights are red and has barrelled through regardless.


----------



## Complainer (12 Nov 2009)

Vanilla said:


> At 50kmph roughly?


You got it in one.


----------



## levelpar (12 Nov 2009)

What amuses me about most drivers is their reaction to traffic lights. 

When the light turns green , they take so long to move that I'm convinced that they think the light is still red but  when approaching a light that has turned red , they speed through as if they believe the light is really green


----------



## Complainer (13 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Yes indeed I have but it would force me to drive at approximately 30-40kmph on a 80kmph stretch and quite frankly I would find that dangerous and also I do like to get home before breakfast the next day!  Also, it's not that I am driving right behind them;  on dark wet evenings you can be quite a bit back from the car and see the brake lights flashing which in turn causes everybody else in the line of traffic to brake!


You do know that speed limit is a limit, not a target - right? There could be 100 reasons why it is not safe to drive at 80 kmph.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> You do know that speed limit is a limit, not a target - right? There could be 100 reasons why it is not safe to drive at 80 kmph.


 
Driving one of these is a prime example of this


----------



## Sylvester3 (13 Nov 2009)

A good way to get people behind to back off is to use your windscreen washers. People tend to back off if you keep hitting their screens with soapy suds, and it isn't as dangerous as dropping the anchors.

Obviously this only works when it isn't raining.


----------



## ney001 (13 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> You do know that speed limit is a limit, not a target - right? There could be 100 reasons why it is not safe to drive at 80 kmph.



Okay, to clarify my problem is NOT that the car in front is stopping me from 'speeding' it is that they insist on braking constantly!.   My point is that why do they feel the need to brake on bends when they are going at a slow enough speed to negotiate the bends anyway.  I feel that this shows a panicky driver! That's it that's all there is to it - just shooting the breeze!


----------



## Vanilla (13 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Okay, to clarify my problem is NOT that the car in front is stopping me from 'speeding' it is that they insist on braking constantly!. My point is that why do they feel the need to brake on bends when they are going at a slow enough speed to negotiate the bends anyway. I feel that this shows a panicky driver! That's it that's all there is to it - just shooting the breeze!


 
Ah ney, this is shooting the breeze. It wouldn't be entertaining if we all replied to your post like this:

'Well said, ney." Complainer.

'I agree." Vanilla

"Quite right" Graham

"Yes, indeed." levelpar.

"Mmmhmmm." Sylvester.

"Too right" Truthseeker.

And so on.


----------



## ney001 (13 Nov 2009)

Oh I agree Vanilla I really do - I just got the sense that the next post I would get would ask me to prepare safety statements and risk assessments for my drive home! - T'would just be nice to have a little rant & leave it at that!


----------



## Vanilla (13 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> prepare safety statements and risk assessments for my drive home!


 
Hmmm...


----------



## Sylvester3 (13 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Oh I agree Vanilla I really do - I just got the sense that the next post I would get would ask me to prepare safety statements and risk assessments for my drive home! - T'would just be nice to have a little rant & leave it at that!



Quite right so.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Oh- I just got the sense that the next post I would get would ask me to prepare safety statements and risk assessments for my drive home! -


 

You mean everyone doesn't normally do that anyway .  ( reading page 451 part 4 subsection 67 of the HSA manual on errant brake light avoidance techniques ) ( not while driving of course  )


----------



## burger1979 (13 Nov 2009)

i hate q jumpers. you know the types, you have been q-ing to get off the M50 onto the N4 and the traffic is backed up about 1km on the m50 in the extit lane. so you join the back of the q and drive slowly towards the exit like most people. but some drivers just think that they can do 100kmph up to the last moment slam on the brakes indicate then force their way in  just makes me so mad. i know that some poeple who are not used to coming off notice the traffic at the last moment but the ones who drive up to the very front then cut infront of everyone else!!!!!!! i'm surprised it doesnt cause more accidents. i await the day when it becomes an option on most cars to have uranium tipped shells in m60 rifles behind the headlamps, then i will lower the headlamps and let fly at this drivers wheels with joy and a sickening deathly laugh........ safe in the knowledge that i have done the community a good service for which i could not go to jail for.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Nov 2009)

burger1979 said:


> i await the day when it becomes an option on most cars to have uranium tipped shells in m60 rifles behind the headlamps, then i will lower the headlamps and let fly at this drivers wheels with joy and a sickening deathly laugh........ safe in the knowledge that i have done the community a good service for which i could not go to jail for.


 
You know most people have a filter between their thoughts and saying them 'out loud'.


----------



## ney001 (13 Nov 2009)

He he, if we are in America, the FBI would be knocking on your door right about ......now!


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Nov 2009)

burger1979 said:


> i await the day when it becomes an option on most cars to have uranium tipped shells in m60 rifles behind the headlamps, then i will lower the headlamps and let fly at this drivers wheels with joy and a sickening deathly laugh........ safe in the knowledge that i have done the community a good service for which i could not go to jail for.


 
You do not have to wait. It's available here . Only costs about  1/2 a squillion yoyos


----------



## jackswift (14 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> I am just wondering, why do people feel the need to put foot on the brake everytime they drive around a bend on a rural road.  I am just looking out the window dreading another drive home on the back roads as every evening I am stuck behind somebody who drives slowly enough to begin with but then presses the brake every single time they drive around even a small bend.  The same person usually brakes as well everytime another car comes towards them on the opposite side of the road.  I am wondering do people not realise that they are pressing the brake i.e they are hovering foot over the brake pedal not realising that even a slight touch causes brake lights to flash??.  For anyone reading this who thinks they are not pressing the brakes......... you feckin are so stop!


 So does this mean that you are one of these idiots that drive around a bend as if there is no traffic comming in the opposite direction? You should always expect something around a bend. There could be a slow moving vehicle or truck taking up the full width of the road. If brake lights blind you then you are tailgating keep your distance.


----------



## ney001 (14 Nov 2009)

Yep that's me! Sometimes I even close my eyes when I'm going at break neck speed around the bends! I'm just jealous really cos my car doesn't have any brakes......... Or brake lights for that matter now that I think about it!


----------



## burger1979 (16 Nov 2009)

Vanilla said:


> You know most people have a filter between their thoughts and saying them 'out loud'.


 
i lost that ability when i was put into the 'home'.......i just ramble on and on and on and on and on........and on....and as for the FBI well they would have to get past my lawyer..........MATLOCK!!!!! or i could get away in my Aston Martin DBS leaving them in a cloud of tyre smoke.


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Nov 2009)

The biggest trend that always comes across in these bad driving discussions is that people hate not being able to drive as fast as they like to - in other words not being able to control how fast they should drive themselves. The funny thing is if the same people were doing the same journey as passengers sitting at the back of a bus they would more than likely be much more relaxed as they wouldn't be concerned about overtaking the car in front. I'm sure there could be some interesting experiments done on this type of thing but I'd imagine people get a hell of a lot more stressed when driving as opposed to sitting on public transport. The big question people need to ask themselves is why. Maybe it's you who should change here, maybe you should relax a bit, take a chill pill. Maybe the driver in front is a learner or someone who isn't very confident on the road, maybe you should be more understanding. Whatever, I think there are much more important things to be getting so frustrated about rather than making your journey in a few minutes less time. That said I agree with burger1979 about q jumpers - height of arrogance that - but then I remember my mantra about letting it go and I take my finger off the trigger!


----------



## ney001 (16 Nov 2009)

burger1979 said:


> i could get away in my Aston Martin DBS leaving them in a cloud of tyre smoke.



Okay, but just make sure you keep a safe distance from the car in front of you and make sure you drive at a reasonable speed!


----------



## burger1979 (17 Nov 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> but then I remember my mantra about letting it go and I take my finger off the trigger!


 
whats your secret? how big of a chill pill do you take? can i order them on-line through my timbuktu pharmacy (who still have to send me those little blue XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX btw)


----------



## burger1979 (17 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> Okay, but just make sure you keep a safe distance from the car in front of you and make sure you drive at a reasonable speed!


 
reasonable???!!!!! in an aston martin???!!!! i shall think not my dear boy.....


----------



## Booter (17 Nov 2009)

Had a reminder of another pet hate just last night, while approaching a T-Junction, with the intention of turning left. Only one car ahead of me, which was indicating to turn right. All looking good for a quick getaway, until, at the last minute, the car in front swerves to the left and blocks my access to turn left at the junction, despite the facts  that
a) As I said they are turning right, and 
b) that there is ample room for it to pull alongside the centre line as they should. So I had to sit there waiting for him/her to get a sufficient gap in two lines of traffic on a busy road at rush hour!!


----------

